# Cam designs for coffin banger?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Just curious if anyone could post pictures of the cams they used for making a coffin banger or similar prop. I am looking for a fast, violent slamming of the door and would like to look at some samples before starting on mine. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a helpful link I have held on to for a while!
http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/cam.html


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's a good link oct31man...Helps mechanically challenged people like me to get a clue.


----------

